

Computer becomes “unbeatable” at poker - cgtyoder
http://philipball.blogspot.com/2015/01/computer-becomes-unbeatable-at-poker.html

======
Mithaldu
Previously discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8860508](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8860508)

That article is incidentally by the same author, and the title is just as much
a bald-faced lie, in that only one specific variant is concerned; and in that
one that even humans have become "too good" at.

------
jerrycabbage
I spent way too much of my life writing a poker bot at one point. I became
disheartened as players were getting better and poker clients changed. HU
limit holdem would have been the way to have gone. There is less state to read
from the poker client to keep in synch and the ruleset is magnitudes simpler.

------
norswap
Does this affect online poker websites in any way? It should be possible to
build a bot that never loses. If the bot uses recognition over screen capture
and mouse events, it cannot be distinguished from a human player.

